# For the beekeepers in the south east - What are you planting this summer and fall?



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Here are some ideas and links from a SC beekeeper.
http://www.pickenscountyscbeekeepers.com/beeplants.html


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

i sowed about an acre of a supposed "honeybee" wildflower mix last spring, about 10 lbs @ $25/lb.

every pollinater except the honeybee seems to be working them.

most of the wildflowers and the nectar bearing trees have played out here, but i see my bees working dutch clover anywhere they find it.

i am going to resow the wildflower plot and seed in dutch clover everywhere i can for next year.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

I just planted another crop of Buckwheat ... it's a good nectar producer, but only blooms for so long, so you have to re-plant to sustain the flow 
Also, the cotton generally blooms later in the year here, so you could maybe plant some cotton (or sesame) for a later nectar flow to give your bees some extra stores closer to winter


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Ditto on the white (dutch) clover. I haven't planted any myself, but I'm seriously considering planting some next winter/spring. I hear it takes two years to mature to the point where bees can use it though.


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jun 6, 2009)

Michael,
If the buckwheat has flowered and seeded, after the seeds have matured you can mow (bush-hog) and lightly disc to get another...and another...crop. I have always made three crops per season if I planted early enough and had moisture enough in summer. 

I have planted more borage. The 3 plants that I had last year self-seeded and are now 14. I have planted some chicory - although it won't bloom until next year. Just trying to establish something to fill in the summer gaps.

CC


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

ChickenChaser said:


> I have planted some chicory - although it won't bloom until next year. CC


Hey CC,

Do your bees work the chicory? There is a lot of chicory growing in our area, but I have never seen a bee on it. 

Shane


----------



## Michael1964 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you all. I went out last night and plowed the buckwheat under and then went ahead and sowed a few more pounds over the top of it. I have new good sized spot I sowed as well. I planted a good bit of wild flowers in patches here and there but have yet to see any of my bees on them. I got a feeling these wild flowers are just not what the bees really like. Of course we have a huge amount of dandelions blooming as well. I have seen a few bees working them but not as much as I expected. I got a feeling they have found something much better that I am not seeing. Of course all our hives are new(were NUCs) so we are feeding in small amounts to make sure it does not get rank in the feeders.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

IDK if you have them over there, but the morning glory weed-vines here just came into bloom in the past 3 days, and last year the bees were slamming all over them (which is the only reason I haven't pulled 'em up yet this year lol )...now I don't have to worry at all about my bees having enough to eat for the next several weeks


----------



## thenance007 (May 25, 2011)

I just discovered borage as the best forage I've ever seen. It blooms in 60 days, apparently the flowers refill with nectar every 2 minutes. I have about a dozen plants and the honey bee are ALL over it all day. It is an annual, and apparently you can cut the flower stalks off and it will keep reblooming until hard frost--haven't tried this yet. If you plant now, it will be ready for the August dearth and go through Octoberish. I just ordered more seeds on Amazon, organic Seeds of Change, 200 (large) seeds for $5. I'm going to soak them overnight in a weak Superthrive solution and pop them in anywhere I have a hole. They recommend direct sowing, although I started the first ones in little jiffy pots and they were fine. They really grow fast and the blossoms are beautiful. 

I think that the main problem with wildflower mixes is that on any given trip supposedly a bee will only collect pollen/nectar from one kind. Many times there just isn't enough of any one flower to make it worth their while. Plus they include perennials, biennials, and annuals. They seem to prefer a big area of one flower, but many I've been told were bee friendly haven't interested my bees, although the bumblebees and native pollinators like them.


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jun 6, 2009)

tsmullins said:


> Hey CC,
> 
> Do your bees work the chicory? There is a lot of chicory growing in our area, but I have never seen a bee on it.
> 
> Shane


Shane,

This is my first attempt at chicory. What I have planted so far is just a test strip on the edge of my garden. The seed are two years old and I mainly wanted to verify they would germinate. I think every one came up - I'll be sowing this fall and hoping for blooms next summer.

Sorry to be long on replying - computer was being "flushed"...

CC


----------



## danmcm (May 23, 2012)

Pumpkin should be planted soon and my summer squash are being worked hard I have had pumpkin grow in the lawn and field from old pumpkins thrown about... they flowered but didn't produce anything big enough to use. 

Daniel
Maryville, Tn


----------



## Knewbee (Nov 17, 2011)

thenance007 said:


> I just discovered borage as the best forage I've ever seen. It blooms in 60 days, apparently the flowers refill with nectar every 2 minutes. I have about a dozen plants and the honey bee are ALL over it all day. It is an annual, and apparently you can cut the flower stalks off and it will keep reblooming until hard frost--haven't tried this yet. If you plant now, it will be ready for the August dearth and go through Octoberish. I just ordered more seeds on Amazon, organic Seeds of Change, 200 (large) seeds for $5. I'm going to soak them overnight in a weak Superthrive solution and pop them in anywhere I have a hole. They recommend direct sowing, although I started the first ones in little jiffy pots and they were fine. They really grow fast and the blossoms are beautiful.
> 
> I think that the main problem with wildflower mixes is that on any given trip supposedly a bee will only collect pollen/nectar from one kind. Many times there just isn't enough of any one flower to make it worth their while. Plus they include perennials, biennials, and annuals. They seem to prefer a big area of one flower, but many I've been told were bee friendly haven't interested my bees, although the bumblebees and native pollinators like them.


I planted Borage right next to my hives and the bees seem to love it. It is either the first thing they forage or the last on their way back. It grows like crazy. I will try deadheading the flowers and see it that makes for more blooms.


----------



## mswaf100 (Aug 1, 2009)

African Blue basil and mountain mint are both excellent nectar sources.

In fact my bees work the African Blue basil more than anything else I have seen.


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

Going to plant a 4' X 12' plot of Borage for my bees on Sat 28 July. A little late, but maybe I'll get a Fall boost being in Houston.
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Knewbee (Nov 17, 2011)

Mike,

Mine grew about 3 to 4 foot tall and then fell over. You might want to stake it when it starts to get large. Even though mine feel over the bees are still working it. I never got around to deadheading it but it still continues to bloom.


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

Knewbee said:


> Mike,
> 
> Mine grew about 3 to 4 foot tall and then fell over. You might want to stake it when it starts to get large. Even though mine feel over the bees are still working it. I never got around to deadheading it but it still continues to bloom.


Will do, I'll get some bamboo stakes and put them in when I plant on Sat.
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jun 6, 2009)

Mike, I have a few late plants that just emerged. 80 days is what is stated until - I assume - flowering. That should be around October 1st. I generally don't get a frost before the 15th but my goal was to get them self seeding in another location. I don't think the seeds will mature that soon. I guess I'll just have to plant and transplant next spring. 

The 4x12 plot is the ticket. My individual plants were worked pretty well by the bees, but the 4x4 mass from last year's seeds were worked heavily all day long. 

CC


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

Interesting ChickenChaser. Here in Houston we may not see a frost until Dec. so this will be a interesting test. I am not sure how our Aug. heat will treat them, plus a lot of flowering plants bloom based on hours of sun. So even if it is still warm they may not flower, next year I will be ready...


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

I have had good results with Borage but you have to keep it watered. I planted Niger for the first time this year and the bees seemed to like it better than the borage.


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

I run an automated drip irrigation system to a raised bed garden. I have 8 4'X12'X1' beds and 4 2'X10'X10" beds along the fence. Currently set up for 15 minutes in the morning and 15 minutes in the evening. I am going to dedicate one of my big beds to Borage for my girls, I want them happy! I will look into Niger but I have already bought 3 packs of Borage for my initial test.


----------



## thenance007 (May 25, 2011)

Just an update on the borage--my early summer crop reseeded itself and I planted some more in August. It began blooming in October and continued to bloom through mid December when we got temps down to about 15 degrees. A few of the plants are still alive even now and I suspect will come back when the weather warms a bit. Even for a "hardy annual" this stuff is amazing! I need to calendar planting some in early May to produce during our July/August dearth.


----------



## Michael1964 (Aug 4, 2011)

I know very little about borage. Really never hear of it. When can you plant it and how much area would you plant? It seems this stuff has to be stratified as well. Looks like that stuff goes for about 20$ a pound.


----------



## thenance007 (May 25, 2011)

Borage is an herb with beautiful light blue flowers. The stalks eventually get about 2 feet tall and generally fall over, then new blossoms appear all along the stem but it does get pretty messy looking. If you clip off the stem, it puts up multiple more. It is a hardy annual and prefers to be direct sown although I had no problem starting it in peat pots. My impression is that it is very easy and forgiving. Probably best to plant them in patches about 6 to 12 inches apart. Even a 4 x 4 ft. patch attracted bees like crazy. I didn't stratify mine and they all came up. I think you could plant them anytime the temps aren't likely to go below 25 anymore, although mine survived 20 degrees--the flower stalks died but the plants were fine. I even think you could plant them now and they would come up at the right time. They bloomed bigtime for a month or 6 weeks, eventually succumbing to mildew, but then babies popped up all over and were beginning to bloom by mid October. I'm thinking I want to be sure to plant some in early May to bloom through the July/August dearth and maybe more in June and July. They produced nectar through November here and sporadically after that. I read that the blossoms refill with nectar every 2 minutes, and the way my bees worked my dozen or so plants, I believe it--they were on them constantly! They need to be watered every few days in a drought in order to keep producing nectar. I just purchased a 4 oz. pkt (6,000 seeds) on ebay for $16 plus $2.25 shipping:

Pkt. Size – 100+ Seeds for $1.00
1oz – 1,500+ Seeds for $6.00
4oz – 6,000+ Seeds for $16.00
½ LB – 12,300+ Seeds for $26.00
1 LB – 24,800+ Seeds for $42.00 

Definitely overkill, but I plan to share them with our beekeeping club members and sow them everywhere I can find a bit of dirt all summer--"little nancy borageseed".


----------

